# Operating Department Practitioners -ODP's



## billy10101974 (Oct 29, 2007)

Hi all, I have heard that there are british ODP's working in various places over Australia, but i can't find any links or indications on the Australian Visa website that we as an occupation are recognised over there, so how would i go about getting jobs over in Australia.

If anyone has any info i'd be most grateful.

Many thanks in advance.

Bill


----------



## Dolly (Feb 17, 2008)

I'm pretty sure ODP was on the SOL.

I know that newlifewanted2010 is an ODP, perhaps you could email them and ask what code they used. I'll see if I can come up with anything else.

Dolly


----------



## billy10101974 (Oct 29, 2007)

*Odp*

Thanks for the info, i will have another check and see.


----------



## Dolly (Feb 17, 2008)

All I've got so far is that is was on the old list as 3112-14 but it doesn't appear to be on the new list (well not that I can see).

I have a vague recollection that a member who was as ODP posted something very recently but I can't seem to find the post/thread.

Will continue searching......although I did find an old thread of yours dated 30th Oct 2007 http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...ustralia/1830-getting-visa-job-australia.html

Dolly


----------



## billy10101974 (Oct 29, 2007)

Thankyou Dolly, it;s very kind of you to look for me.


----------



## Dolly (Feb 17, 2008)

Well I searched and I can't find it on the new SOL at all.

Maybe you should get in contact with an agent. They'll be able to tell you straight away if it is or not, or there may be a possibility it would be under the umbrella of another number.

Dolly


----------

